# Can't Play COD4 while connected Through Router



## rmknoll (Jan 8, 2008)

Hello,

I've been using xbox live for a couple years now, and have never had any issues. I've resently bought COD4, and have issues connecting to matches online. From what I've read, it's probably something to do with teamspeak.

If I connect my modem directly into my xbox, I can connect to COD4 and connect to game matches in under 2 minutes each time. If I go through my router, I wait and wait, and if it finally does connect, I get something like error connected to match.

I have a D-link EBR-2310 router. My xbox live test says my NAT is OPEN. 
I've added my xbox IP to the DMZ on the router. I've tryed changing my xbox IP to static, but the NAT changes to STRICT, so i'm assuming this isn't the right path to go down. I've also "attempted port forwarding", but I don't really know that much about it, and each web site I visit seems to have a different port to use.

Can anyone help. I'm getting sick of disconnecting from my router every time I want to play this one game.

Thanks


----------



## joel_clueless (Jan 8, 2008)

ive heard theres a problem with cod4 online and there should be an update soon to fix this problem, especially with xbox 360's, i have a ps3 and also have this trouble.


----------

